# Update: Now Help me choose a brochure design - Win some loot



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

EDIT 16/09/2103 - TO SAVE SPAMMING UP THE FORUM I'VE EDITED THIS ORIGINAL POST WHICH WAS TO CREATE A TAG-LINE FOR THE BROCHURE. I NOW WOULD LIKE PEOPLE TO VOTE ON THE BROCHURES WE'VE SHORT LISTED..........see my updated comments............

now I have your interest 

I'm running a design contest to create a brochure for Paddlefish Tasmania, my kayak fishing company. We've got lots of good graphic designs but no decent slogan/catch phrase/Tag line. So I'm throwing it out to the great minds here to help us out. Do you have an ORIGINAL (don't google one) slogan we can use.

The design contest closes in 24 hours so time is short.

So far we've had -

Join the Adventure, Catch a/an Adventure and a heap of ones that grammatically terrible (most designers I think are from the sub-continent)

If you supply us with a great slogan, I'll take you and a friend on a free Kayak Fishing Adventure to the value of $400+ :shock:
 (terms and conditions apply such as you've got to come down to Tassie to take the tour, not redemable for cash nor your bodyweight in cookies. If you can't make it to Tassie I'm sure we can find some fishing swag to send you instead. maybe transferable but not saleable)


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Paddle in for the most unique fishing adventure of your life. Paddlefish Tasmania

Paddle in and fish from the best seat on the ocean/lake. Paddlefish Tasmania

Just some suggestions. Best I could come up with while I was bored at work haha. Good luck yakko hope u get some good ones.

Cheers, Munro.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Paddlefish Tasmania - Double your catch with genuine two headed Tasmanian guides.

Or perhaps

Paddlefish Tasmania - -You have never seen so many double headers!

Oops - Sorry I couldn't resist. 

Ok -

Paddlefish Tasmania - Come plunder down under in Australia's natural wonder


----------



## Bradv (Jan 14, 2013)

Paddlefish Tasmania
Reel Tassie Yakka!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

leftieant said:


> Come for the fish, just ignore the banjos?
> 
> Paddlefish - Let us Deliver(ance) you an outstanding days fishing.


Does the trip also include some good ol fashion man luvin? :lol:


----------



## bigi (Sep 8, 2012)

There is no need to look any longer, I think I have it nailed.

You would have to imagine the below words graphically set into the frame so here it is

Silent But Deadly

Paddlefish Tasmania

Pristine Adventure Tours

What do you think, I sought of thought of Pft hense the silent but deadly slogan but it can also relate to stalking fish silently with deadly effect and it works in well with Pristine Adventure tours as Tassie is well known for its pristine environment.

Good luck your living my dream
bigi


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the reply guys, some great idea's there to think on.

However for the rest of you with your Tasmania jokes, my wife-cousin is not amused!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe not, but your sister-auntie is ROFL. :lol:

"Catch a leviathan - come fishing with Nathan!"
"Catch a munter in the land of Punter" (for Ricky Ponting fans)
"Our fish are large and plentiful, we have a Derwent and Henty full". (sorry)
"Even a fat-head can catch a flathead with help from Paddlefish Tasmania".

Will probably think of some more as the evening progresses and the stout is consumed.


----------



## RockinYak (Aug 24, 2013)

Tour the rivers of tassy with paddlefish tasmania, the place to be every day of the year!!!


----------



## RockinYak (Aug 24, 2013)

Come tour downunder and explore the natural wonders with paddlefish tasmania


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

No, not that type of paddling.


----------



## systemtester (May 11, 2013)

Paddlefish Tasmania - Discover the Bay, Beach or Estuary (Not sure if you'll piggy back the SEO from discovertasmania.com with that)
Paddlefish Tasmania - They're fast but you'll catch one.
Paddlefish Tasmania - Paddlin'. Fishin'.

Two other things. Eco accreditation / TICT? Becoming less relevant these days with 'friends' and reviews made by friends being a more trusted measure of a business. Pricey to be honest but it does do a few things on places like dt.com and aus.com that might help get traffic your way.

If that doesn't 'paddle your fish' :shock: then TripAdvisor?


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Paddlefish Tasmania - No charter gets you closer to the action!

Paddlefish Tasmania - Closer to the action!

Paddlefish Tasmania - Nature, Action, Adventure

Paddlefish Tasmania - The best way to spend a day on the water!

Paddlefish Tasmania - Fighting Berserk Warriors, Hey Hey (might be some copyright issues on this one?)


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Real wilderness
Real adventure

come fish/tour pristine waters
with paddlefish tasmania


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2012)

Come paddle the Derwent for a Breaming good time!


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

" Become a part of Nature "
"The Shush while you Fish" 
"Fish with the Shush" 
Alternatively
"The Sssshhhh while you Fish" 
"Fish with the Ssshhhh" 
" So Quiet You can hear the Fish swimming "
" So Quiet The Fish Won't know you're there "
" So Quiet you can hear the Fish fart " :lol: 
" The Quiet Bite "


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

"If the Fishing doesn't get you, the Scenery Will"
"Quiet, Paddle, Look, Hook"


----------



## rocket75 (Apr 1, 2011)

"Disturb the peace with the scream of reel adventure"


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Paddlefish Tasmania "Come Fish The Serene Extreme!"


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

"Taking Fishing to the Serene Extreme"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Paddle, fish, paddle, fish, paddle, fish, PaddleFish.

*Paddlefish Tasmania, don't be the one that's gutted.*

See beautiful scenery, see beautiful waters, see beautiful fish and catch them.

Even the wife will find it interesting.

The paddle one hour, the fight 5 minutes, the memory a lifetime.

Remember that time we fished with Paddlefish Tasmania.

Paddlefish, okay you can peddle.

Paddlefish, I'll be back.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Adventures Adrift


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks all for the fantastic suggestions. Probably too many now we're even more confused. Contests finished so we'll decide on a winner and if we use any of the awesome stuff provided here.

If we don't use any of the suggestions here, we'll "raffle off" a kayak fishing adventure for anyone who is able to come down and take it.

Cheers
Nathan


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

UPDATE 16/09/2013 ...........................

Well we're now down to 5 designs and honestly I'm not too sure on which one to pick. I've created an online poll we're you can rate the designs and I'd love to get some feedback from fellow yak fishers as to what we should use. Please take a couple of minutes to vote here -

https://99designs.com.au/postcard-flyer ... ign=voting

Once you've done so if you'd like to jump on our facebook page and leave a comment, we'll send one lucky person a reward for their time, comprising of some cranka, strike tiger gear and a few stickers and we'll even try and rummage up a cap.


----------



## westmantooth (Sep 3, 2013)

"Paddlefish Tasmania for a nice time"

.


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Lapse said:


> _Paddlefish Tasmania: Hook up with your family_
> 
> I reckon #43 (the one with the shadow of the kayak). In my opinion the others all seem like pretty generic templates - It seems that designer has put a lot more thought into the project.
> 
> I have no idea how to vote on it through that website


Cheers mate, sorry have updated the link as had the wrong one.

Also you've definitely won the tag-line contest :lol: Contact us for a specialty tour into a very, VERY remote part of Tasmania.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

In option #1
Spelling error in A Day on the Derwent.

Should read "This" instead of "His"


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Cheers Bildad, It's one of the original submission so hasn't been thoroughly edited or updated. I included it due to the colours and design. Interesting to see it's now the leader.


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks again to everyone for taking the time to suggest tag-lines and supplying feedback on our brochure.

We'll be sending Lapse some quality tackle thanks to my sponsors.

We've ended up going with an original tag-line so no one directly wins the tour.

However we'd still like to give one away to an AKFF member. So to not clog up everyone's inbox if you've supplied a (serious) tag line in this post and can make it down to Southern Tasmania between November and May. Shoot us a PM or email (info at paddlefishtasmania.com.au) and we'll award a trip for 2 people to the tour type of their choice.

Regards
Nathan


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

yakko said:


> We've ended up going with an original tag-line so no one directly wins the tour.


Bait and switch.


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Zed said:


> yakko said:
> 
> 
> > We've ended up going with an original tag-line so no one directly wins the tour.
> ...


Not purposely mate. if we were doing that we'd say nobody won and withdraw the prize. Should we have awarded the prize to best tag-line we didn't use perhaps?

Instead, even though we didn't use anyone's suggestions we still want to give away an amazing trip to anyone who can actually come and take the tour, or even transfer it to some who can.

I think this is a generous gesture and within the spirit of the offer/competition, but you can't please everyone :?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Just poking fun. It was a generous offer indeed.

But think of the brain cells you made these poor AKFFers use.


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

No worries then mate, apologies for getting my back up. On a couple of different forums and still getting the vibe of this one. Seems to be a cruisy, piss taking bunch. The way it should be 

Bugger their brain cells, think of the poor Tasmanian jokes I had to endure :shock:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

yakko said:


> Seems to be a cruisy, piss taking bunch. The way it should be


Pretty much, yep. Those without a sense of humour can get pretty easily offended on here. No-one takes themselves too seriously (except Bilbo - loser).


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

For those of you that do get your feelings hurt on this forum please fill out the following form -
View attachment hurtfeelingsform.pdf


----------

